# 나는 잊었어요 많이 말



## AG82

Hi!
i want to say "I forgot many words", my attempt:  나는 잊었어요 많이 말
Is it correct?
Thank you!


----------



## soleilcouchant

If the "words" you mentioned, which i can only suppose, is meaning "Vocabs", then try
- 단어를 많이 잊어버렸어요
(★ 잊었어요 has this subtle note in it that you have "chose" to forget sth willingly.
however ★잊어버렸어요 will give the listener an impression that "you couldnt help forgetting it(whether it was unavoidable, or that it was beyond your control etc.)")


----------



## AG82

thank you!!


----------



## Rance

soleilcouchant said:


> (★ 잊었어요 has this subtle note in it that you have "chose" to forget sth willingly.
> however ★잊어버렸어요 will give the listener an impression that "you couldn't help forgetting it(whether it was unavoidable, or that it was beyond your control etc.)")



I'm pretty sure that soleilcouchant had full understanding about the subject, however I believe it does not seem to be phrased well.

잊었어요 comes from 잊다 which *simply* means to "forget".
One usually cannot forget something willingly and the expression shouldn't have any sort of such implication.

잊어버렸어요 is a compound verb which consists of 잊다 + 버리다.
버리다 here is an auxiliary verb which usually has one of these two meanings:
a) when something feels lacking, when you regret over something happening.
b) showing a sign of relief.
Here  잊어버렸어요 , I believe, leaves an impression that the speaker feels bad/sad for forgetting those vocabulary.


----------



## AG82

oh!! great to know!! thank you ^^
so, 나는 잊어버렸어요 많이 말을... or 나는 많이 말을 잊어버렸어요 ?


----------



## studyE

You should say "나는 말을 많이 잊어버렸어요"


----------



## AG82

studyE said:


> You should say "나는 말을 많이 잊어버렸어요"


Thank you!! ^^


----------

